# Was habt ihr Gruseliges erlebt?



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ein seltsam anmutender Threadtitel. In meiner Familie sind Horrorgeschichten irgendwie gang und gäbe. Ich weiß nicht, woran das liegt. Wir sind allerdings keine Psychopathen, sondern leben einigermaßen mittelständisch, weder arm noch reich.

- als ich ganz klein war, waren wir mal bei meiner Tante zu Besuch. Ich kann mich daran nicht mehr erinnern. Es ist ein sehr altes Haus. Nun ja, ich ging damals wohl in den Keller und kam zitternd wieder hoch. Ich meinte zu meiner Mutter, da unten säße ein Mann mit einer Laterne. Alle gingen runter, aber sahen nichts. Ich war 4-5 Jahre alt, da erfindet man ja keine Geschichten über böse Männer und zittert dann grundlos. Meine Mutter meinte, ich hätte es absolut glaubwürdig rübergebracht.
Im gleichen Haus meinte mein Cousin mal zu meinem Onkel - also seinem Vater - warum er die ganze Nacht an der Kreissäge arbeiten muss, er könne nicht schlafen. Dabei lag die Säge seit Wochen unbenutzt in der Ecke. In einer anderen Nacht (meine Oma wohnte im Dachgeschoss) hörten mein Onkel und meine Tante die ganze Nacht laute Geräusche von sich bewegenden Möbeln. Sie verfluchten meine Oma, warum die mitten in der Nacht komplett umbaut. Am Morgen sagte sie aber, sie hätte die ganze Nacht geschlafen.
Seltsames Haus...

- meine Mutter musste mal vor vielen Jahren meinen Vater mitten in der Nacht von der Arbeit abholen. Sie fuhr dabei durch ein Waldstück, allerdings viel zu schnell. Plötzlich rannte etwas auf die Straße, es muss wohl ein Mensch oder ein großes Tier gewesen sein, es krachte auch gewaltig, der Wagen schlitterte ein wenig. Im Rückspiegel war aber nichts zu sehen, am Auto keine Beule, auch kein Blut oder ähnliches, was irgendwie auf einen Unfall hindeuten würde. Auf dem Rückweg hielt sie hier noch mal mit meinem Vater an, dieser stieg aus und untersuchte die Stelle. Es war definitv nichts passiert, kein Blut, keine Überreste, keine Spuren am Auto. Sie deutet das wohl so, dass jemand sie irgendwie warnen wollte, damit sie nicht mehr so schnell fährt.

- als mein Vater vor vielen Jahren seinen Onkel besuchen wollte, fand er das Haus einsam vor. Was er nicht wusste: Er starb vor wenigen Minuten und lag noch oben in seinem Bett. Er schwört Stein und Bein, dass er eine Hand auf seiner Schulter spürte, als er die Treppe hochgehen wollte. Er wusste ja nicht, dass er tot war, konnte sich also ja nichts eingebildet haben.

- meiner Freundin ist auch noch was passiert, da bin ich mir aber sicher, dass sie einen Kugelblitz sah. Es war einige Zeit nach einem Gewitter, sie sah gerade aus dem Küchenfenster und sah auf der Straße oder dem Weg eine Feuerkugel etwa 2 Meter hoch über dem Boden schweben, die sich ganz langsam bewegte. Sie streitet es ab, dass es ein Kugelblitz war, weiß aber auch nicht, was es sonst gewesen sein könnte.

Naja, ich glaub ja nicht unbedingt an Geistergeschichten, aber zumindest hört sich das interessant an.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2010)

genau, dann gab es noch die Geschichten der Spinne aus der Yuccapalme -_-
Was man als Kind annimmt, erlebt zu haben, manifestiert sich im Laufe des Lebens immer mehr und schließlich glaubt man es sogar selbst, obwohl es erfunden ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> genau, dann gab es noch die Geschichten der Spinne aus der Yuccapalme -_-
> Was man als Kind annimmt, erlebt zu haben, manifestiert sich im Laufe des Lebens immer mehr und schließlich glaubt man es sogar selbst, obwohl es erfunden ist.



Ich sage doch selbst, dass ich nicht daran glaube.


----------



## Captain Mosh (16. Dezember 2010)

Bin eigentlich auch nicht so der Angsthase, aber Gruselkram fasziniert mich halt ein wenig. Also habe ich vor ca. 4 Wochen bei Youtube Videos über das angebliche Geisterhaus an der Dortmunder Hohensyburg angesehen. Ist schon lustig, was man da so anhand der Kommentare erkennen kann, aber naja... jedenfalls saß ich da, abends auf meinem Stuhl und schaute und schaute und plötzlich knallt es hinter mir im Flur. Ich hab sofort die Videos ausgemacht, in der ganzen Wohnung Licht angemacht und hab nachgeschaut was es war. Es war "nur" ein Feuermelder, der sich von der Decke gelöst hatte. Ich hab die Teile mit klebenden Magnetplättchen an der Decke befestigt und das Magnetplättchen am Feuermelder hat sich gelöst. Die Frage ist jetzt: Warum? War es einfach nicht richtig fest oder steckt da was anderes dahinter ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehme an die Tempelritter oder Illuminaten waren es, vielleicht auch CIA, die kann man nie ausschliessen! Ich ruf gleich mal Aiman Abdallah an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2010)

Simpel... entweder hat der Magnet sich durch eine Spannungsspitze im Hausnetz oder durch auflösenden Kleber gelöst...


----------



## Sunyo (16. Dezember 2010)

Musste an X-Faktor denken. 
Also die Mystery-Serie auf RTL 2.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

Das erinnert mich alles an ne alte Klassenkameradin
Wir hatten in Philo über Geister und Übernatürliches diskutiert.
I-wann meinte diese Schülerin dann auf die Frage wie sie selber zum Sachverhalt stehen:
"Ich hatte mal ne Freundin die hat sich schlimm verletzt und einen Tag vorher ist auf ihrem Küchentisch ne Wasserflasche aus dem Stand einfach umgefallen. Ich nehm sowas echt ernst und bin da auch vorsichtig."
Kann mich nich erinnern wann ich das letzte Mal so gut gelacht habe.


----------



## Luminesce (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe da auch mal was erlebt
2009 bin ich mit meiner Familie auf den Kilimanjaro (tolles Erlebnis, leider habe nur ich es bis ganz oben geschafft).
Ich und meine Schwester schliefen in einem Zelt, in der Nacht ist es so hoch oben sehr kalt und daher fragte ich unseren Bergführer ob er noch heisses Wasser habe (als Bettflasche).
Er füllte das Wasser ein und ich legte mich wieder hin. Als ich die Pet-Flasche mit meinen Händen anfasste fingen diese irgendwie leicht an zu Leuchten, auch die Flasche. Ich fuchtelte mit meinen Händen und es ergab so einen hellen Schweif (kennt man doch von Taschenlampen wenn man die schnell bewegt). Ich fragte meine Schwester ob sie es auch sähe - sie sah nix ^^.
Es sah in meinen Augen auf jeden fall wunderschön aus, habe diese Bilder noch immer im Kopf.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Es sah in meinen Augen auf jeden fall wunderschön aus, habe diese Bilder noch immer im Kopf.



Du hast diesen Urlaub aber nicht genutzt, um mit Psychedelika zu experimentieren? ^^


----------



## Makalvian (16. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-gjyC_pPsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hm das geht mir nicht mehr aus dem kopf


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Du hast diesen Urlaub aber nicht genutzt, um mit Psychedelika zu experimentieren? ^^


Oder einfach Halluzinationen ausgelöst durch die Umstände, die in solchen Höhen herrschen :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Ihr macht euch alle über mich lustig. Ich hab es ernst gemeint.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Du hast diesen Urlaub aber nicht genutzt, um mit Psychedelika zu experimentieren? ^^



Waren anscheinen doch keine Pfifferlinge


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...ich denk mir so 50sek lang wat für nen scheiß Video und die letzten 10sek denk ich mir nur: WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch alle über mich lustig. Ich hab es ernst gemeint.



Ok dann versuch ich es mal ernsthaft anzugehen.
Natürlich hab ich mir als kleines Kind das ein oder andere Phänomen eingebildet aber bis jetzt war es noch nie so das ich das Gefühl hatte man könnte diesen Umstand nicht normal erklären.
Dies wiederum führt zu der Frage warum das manchen Leuten anscheinend ständig passiert und anderen garnicht. Sind vielleicht einige empfänglicher oder verschließen sich die anderen nur.
Ich glaube zumindest nicht an übernatürliche Kräfte.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Waren anscheinen doch keine Pfifferlinge



Scheiß Psilos ohne Lebensmittelkennzeichnung... *g*


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hatte zwar in der Schule Leistungskurs Physik, glaube aber trotzdem, dass man zumindest nicht alles erklären kann. Man kann zwar alles bis zum Urknall logisch nachvollziehen, aber wer dann letztlich auf den Knopf gedrückt hat, wissen wir immer noch nicht. PS: Es war nicht Chuck Norris.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

u never know vielleicht ja doch sicher sein kannste dir nich


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte zwar in der Schule Leistungskurs Physik, glaube aber trotzdem, dass man zumindest nicht alles erklären kann. Man kann zwar alles bis zum Urknall logisch nachvollziehen, aber wer dann letztlich auf den Knopf gedrückt hat, wissen wir immer noch nicht. PS: Es war nicht Chuck Norris.



Natürlich nicht Chuck Norris, der hatte Dinge zu tun, die waren wichtiger als der Urknall.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Warte mal das Teil hab ich erst letzen gesehen, http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/24997562 Ich glaub es ist das selbe?


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Seltsames Haus...




vielleicht auf einem alten indianischen friedhof gebaut?


----------



## Makalvian (17. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Warte mal das Teil hab ich erst letzen gesehen, http://www.20min.ch/.../story/24997562 Ich glaub es ist das selbe?



Die Story kannte ich noch garnicht, dass von mir gepostete ist jedenfalls nen Fake wo sich einfach nur nen extrem dünner Typ halb nackt hingesetzt hat.


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Dezember 2010)

na super, der wollte sicher nur in Ruhe ka**en!


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2010)

Was ich gruseliges erlebt habe?
Heute morgen 10cm Schnee und einen an der Wohnungstür-klopfenden GEZ-Rentner der meine Geräte anschauen will.

DAS ist gruselig.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Dezember 2010)

wieso das denn? hat der keine eigenen?


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab erst einmal sowas erlebt, da denk ich mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr wirklich dran. Ich saß in meinem Zimmer an meinem Schreibtisch, war auch noch am telefonieren. Ich habe direkt über meinem Schreibtisch 2 Fenster und daneben eine Balkontür, mein Zimmer geht zur Straße raus. Auf einmal gab es einen Knall, dann fielen die Straßenlaternen aus und es gab einen echt lauten Schrei, wie von einer Frau. Ich bin extrem erschrocken, aber hab mir nix dabei gedacht. 5 Minuten später waren die Lampen auch wieder an. Eine halbe Stunde später - das Gleiche wieder. Ungefähr eine Viertelstunde danach hab ich Blaulicht durch's Ort fahren sehen, da war unten wohl ein Unfall passiert. Ich glaub (vielleicht will ich auch nicht dran glauben xD) nicht dran, dass das was damit zu tun hatte, aber zeitlich würde es passen, weil sie wohl ne halbe Stunde im Auto lag, bis jemand dazukam, der den Notruf gewählt hat. Komisch komisch ^^ Aber ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es dafür eine logische, physikalische Erklärung gibt.


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wieso das denn? hat der keine eigenen?



Sieht ganz danach aus 
Die können so lästig sein!!!

Komme mir vor wie ein Jude 1933, mit dem Unterschied dass die GEZ Beamten noch "versuchen" nett zu sein und wenigstens keine Gewalt anwenden.


----------



## Giggelidu (17. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ich gruseliges erlebt habe?
> Heute morgen 10cm Schnee und einen an der Wohnungstür-klopfenden GEZ-Rentner der meine Geräte anschauen will.
> 
> DAS ist gruselig.



Bei mir waren die den Tag auch erst, allerdings zu zweit. Immer diese Hausierer.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (17. Dezember 2010)

Habe gestern mal mein Sohn erschreckt, war......................lustig






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P-SamlxVgnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vanth1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Sieht ganz danach aus
> Die können so lästig sein!!!
> 
> Komme mir vor wie ein Jude 1933, mit dem Unterschied dass die GEZ Beamten noch "versuchen" nett zu sein und wenigstens keine Gewalt anwenden.




dicker fail ...........

sehr schlechter vergleich


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte im alten Haus meiner Cousine immer Albträume von einer Frau, die am Wehklagen ist und mich ansieht und anschreit. (Ich perspektive)
Naja in diesem Jahr, genauer gesagt im Oktober, erfuhr ich, dass das Haus von so einem Geisteraustreiber ausgeräuchert wurde, weil viele Leute etwas gespürt haben und Schritte gehört haben.
Nunja, es war der Geist einer Frau die sich X-Mal umbringen wollte und es nie geschafft hat, und ohl dachte, als sie es geschafft hatte, sie hätte wieder versagt. Daher wusste sie nicht was los war und warum plötzlich andere Leute hier wohnten. (Dies sagte uns dieser Austreibertyp). Wir fanden auf dem Dachboden unter einer Diele ein Bild von der Frau... und sie sah so aus wie die aus meinen Albträumen!


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Das gruseligste woran ich mich erinnern kann:
Ich lag auf dem Sofa im wohnzimmer, als ich plötzlich langsames, Regelmässiges, immer lauter werden scheinendes Klopfen von dem Fenster aus gehört hab... ich hab mich fast gar nicht getraut hinzuschauen, es klang so als würde etwas gegen das Fensterbrett klopfen... Als ich mich endlich überwunden habe, bin ich immer näher zum Fenster gegangen... es war stockdunkel... und ich bildete mir ein eine Hand zu sehen, so ne vermoderte alte Hand, die klopft...
Dann bin ich über den Kübel gestolpert, und realisiert das das klopfen das Wasser ist, das vom Wäschetrockner abtropft und in den Kübel fällt... Ich war damals 8 oder so...





Sunyo schrieb:


> Musste an X-Faktor denken.
> Also die Mystery-Serie auf RTL 2.



Ich hab die serie geliebt <3


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Es sah in meinen Augen auf jeden fall wunderschön aus, habe diese Bilder noch immer im Kopf.



Leuchtende Bakterien oder Mikroorganismen nicht unähnlich der Glühwürmchen dürften dafür wohl verantwortlich sein, find nur grad, wie man mit selbstgebastelten Leuchtenden Bakterien Minen finden kann xD

@Reflox
Träume und Erinnerung an diese sind immer so eine Sache und solche "Geisteraustreiber" erzählen sowieso immer nur genau das, was man ihnen in "Frage & Antwortspielen" schon fast selbst "herdichtet"...


----------



## White_Sky (17. Dezember 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> hm das geht mir nicht mehr aus dem kopf



Muss jetzt spontan an dieses Video hier denken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8SszBPMHO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und übrigens: Luzide Träume sollen ja keine psychischen Ängste bzw. Störungen für's Leben herbeirufen, wenn's ein Schlimmer gewesen ist.
...

Alles gelogen!


----------



## Konov (18. Dezember 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> dicker fail ...........
> 
> sehr schlechter vergleich



Nennen wir es etwas eigensinnig


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Luzide Träume sollen ja keine psychischen Ängste bzw. Störungen für's Leben herbeirufen, wenn's ein Schlimmer gewesen ist.
> ...
> 
> Alles gelogen!



Wie kann man einen Schlimmen Luziden Traum haben Oo?


----------



## White_Sky (18. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Schlimmen Luziden Traum haben Oo?



Wenn man bei einen WILD aus dem Bett aufsteht und dann unvorbereitet ein Monster sieht. >.<


----------

